# Signs & Symptoms query !! Awaiting referral at the min...



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hiii... So, I don't think I ovulate. EVER....
However. For the past two weeks (ish) I have been taking Folic Acid and Metformin again and after a few days I felt a twingey pain in my right ovary area. I didn't want to get my hopes up but I don't know what ovulation twinges are supposed to feel like so it's all guess work to me.
Anyway, on the off chance the pills had induced some kind of miracle, random ovulation I thought DH and I had better get some baby dancing in . . . . . . . .

Now, for the past 6 (ish) days I have been peeing for Britain, for the past 3 days I have been so unbelievably tired (eyes closing whilst driving, falling asleep in a pub - sober !! etc) and yesterday I had sore boobs and an achey pain in my abdo.
I took a HPT last Saturday but it was negative, but thinking about it, it was not even a week after my mysterious potential ovulation twinge so perhaps a little early (I was going out having a few drinks the next day for my bday and just wanted to 100% I wasn't with child first). So my query is - have I ovulated? Are these new 'happenings' signs of possible conception? Are they signs of first visit from AF since June last year?

Hope someone has an opinion on my strange happenings.
Thanks, Sian xxx 
Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300229.0#ixzz2ISgNutmy


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Sian  do ou normally have these signs before your AF as if you don't then it sound like good news  how many post ovulate are you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hiya Becky.

To be honest, I have no clue what symptoms of AF I usually get because they're so irregular. I havent had one sine June at the moment. I know I usually get bad aches in my belly, back and legs. Thats the only sign I ever noticed really.

I dont know what to think  

The mysterious 'potential' ovulation was around 7th Jan I think, so 2 weeks today....

Sian x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Have you done your pregnant test yet Sian
Becky7 xx


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

No, ive been trying to decide whether to do one or not  

Sian x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sian  go and do the test 1st thing in the morning as I think it a good sign  
Becky7 xx


----------

